# What Does Your Sona Do?



## Leadhoof (Jul 16, 2019)

The community discussion thread got me curious. What kind of job does your fursona have? Assuming they work, are they in the same field you are, or are they something completely different?


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 16, 2019)

Sleep


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 16, 2019)

Fleet Commandant So'Tasa Gu'Tanoth is the commanding officer of the Third StarForce Fleet, the largest active Fleet in service, and is based in the UNITCOMCENT AOR. As a high-level military officer his duties are primarily administrative in nature.

Lancecaptain Dallgun Tariss is employed with Local Defense in the Sedrim system, Northern Reaches sector. Much like the US National Guard, Local Defense primarily exists to provide relief to civilian populations experiencing natural disasters, or to help reestablish order should unrest break out.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 16, 2019)

He cannot find stable work; mainly does delivery or retail stuff, and sometimes he does nothing.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 16, 2019)

He does music painting gigs and more recently he's been sewing clothes


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 16, 2019)

He's an adventurer and explorer. Though sometimes he does help his sister out with maintaining their world.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 16, 2019)

He steals stuff from other dragons across the planes of existence (or whoever has something he wants) and plots ways to overthrow a tyrant


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 17, 2019)

In the group I RP with, my fursona's main occupation was a tavern keeper in a medieval city.
Bad stuff happened, she ended up joining and eventually leading a rebellious clan.
Now she has turned the clan's camp into a place where all the outlaws and outcasts and pirates and smugglers can come and live, trade whatever they've stolen, etc.  And she opened a tavern in the camp.


----------



## Codeheart/Will (Jul 17, 2019)

My fursona runs his own arcade, he uses those more skill based games than those rigged ones as he believes he can do it with honesty and not cheating, he makes enough to live and buy things for himself a little, while saving for new machines and games


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 17, 2019)

My main fursona Raz has the same job as me (freelance artist and aspiring entrepreneur) but my secondary sona Dex is a star ship captain  He and his tiny crew preform observational research of humans, while also protecting Earth from any hostile aliens that might try to invade.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 17, 2019)

Vixye, another character of mine..her job given to herself by herself is to basically watch over reality and make sure everything goes the way it should and it doesn't break.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 17, 2019)

Both of my current OCs exist in a steampunk world. 

Gwendolyn is mechanic that loves to tinker and repair with any form of machinery. In particular, her passion is working on steam powered automatons and other large semi-autonomous contraptions. 

Nemain is part alchemist, part surgeon and borderline mad scientist. Her day job has her acting as a doctor that would often make house calls and administering medicines and concoctions of her own design, with her patients' consent of course. However, by night she would harvest organs and limbs from fresh cadavers in order to experiment on, in order to truly understand the miracle of life.


----------



## Lysirell (Jul 18, 2019)

My fursona, Ruffus, doesn't have a work or something like that, but... i've thought to make him kind of a medieval-like warrior who protects his lands and his loved ones (though i like medieval stuff, idk). He may not be the best at it, but he's good with the sword and the bow, apart from being really agile and quick which allows him to do parkour, plus he's very hyperactive. Though, he may need to awake most of his habilities and powers in some way.
 I don't actually have a story of my fursona, but someday -maybe- i'll take the time to do it, i have lot's of things in mind. Probably in the future there will be a huge story of my fursona to tell.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 19, 2019)

Same job, different discipline (and further along). I'm a fixed wing instructor building time until I get into an airline. He's an ex-military rotary wing pilot with an air ambulance company.


----------



## CanadianKitten (Jul 19, 2019)

She, being me as an anthropomorphic cat, does all the things that I do, but with a little more confidence than I.

So she's a musician, a composer, and a singer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2019)

Being the fandom meme.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

*I D L E *  :|


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 19, 2019)

Conor's a Lieutenant in the Royal Navy. He's currently landed himself in an obscure liaison job in Brussels (where he's liaising with certain EU organisations) which takes up most of his time.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 19, 2019)

My sona is a freelance journalist, which I did for about a year but never succeeded at.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 19, 2019)

Exists


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 20, 2019)

He's mainly a adventurer, a Scientist (a mad one ^^) or a evil genius 

Can't say how he's making money, well adventurer hunter he's pay for special hunt, not a bounty hunter tho, but special request. He use his money to make invention, like his cheese gun and with that he will rule the country where he live.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 20, 2019)

Masturbate.


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 20, 2019)

Depends on the time period in which different RPs are set.

Fantasy: Impoverished dock worker or struggling mercenary.
Modern: Lower middle-class electrician and music producer.
Sci-Fi: Indebted scrap salvager/smuggler.
Cyberpunk: Outcast cyber technician/mech pilot.
Steampunk: Airship pirate.
Dieselpunk: Automotive bandit.


----------



## Shadowzim777 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mostly mine is a traveling salesman in the field of Alchemy. He tries to find anyone willing to buy and test his potions.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 20, 2019)

My fursona, Melisa, likes to give out test samples of new milk flavours to others.

My oc's.
Rose is a milk quality inspector.
Caroline is a dress maker and a caretaker of orphaned calves.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 20, 2019)

Teaches magic, but also just collects arcane tomes and artifacts. One reason being to protect it from mankind's destructive habits and negative views of magic.


----------



## Vamux (Jul 20, 2019)

He kicks gum and chews ass, 'cept he's never out of ass.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2019)

Ms. Brachy punches things extremely hard, and professionally, in the face. Or other jobs that requires the raw amounts of brute strength of a Brute Wyvern


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 20, 2019)

My fursona named Lapiz is an assassin. He tries to hide this job by working as a Game Designer.

Huh.


----------



## Rant (Jul 20, 2019)

My Fotter works as a wildlife rehabber and my Dragon is a messenger for a powerful kingdom.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 20, 2019)

Bunny the moth is a dancer. And plays the piano.
I do practically neither of those.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

Simply, I always enjoyed three things (4 things because god is number one on that list )
Numbers 2 3 and 4 are djing, kangaroos and bouncing (especially on giant hopper balls) because of that I created DJ jumpsta, a kangaroo trance dj that isn’t like any other kangaroo Here’s a reference image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and here’s his bio: 
Name: Jake Jumpsta/ Dj Jumpsta
Species: Kangaroo.
Birthday: Let’s just say we share the samebirthday.
Personality: bouncy (duh!) fun with kids andadults and teens and the pretty ladies, onlyaggressive when necessary, aspiring to be the number 1 Dj in America and Australia and soon, the world!
Things that separate him from normal kangaroos: hes of course a great uplifting, hard and classic trance dj and wows the crowd with his raves (which include space hoppers) And has been aspiring to reach mainstage at every major edm and trance festival. When he’s not djing he’s the highest bouncing kangaroo there is.
He likes to bounce all sorts of ways including on his tail like tigger, his big butt hopper ball with a kangaroo logo or kangaroo name on the ball and does hop like normal roos. Also while other roos struggle with carrying humans, my fursona is a hit with everyone as they all bounce along on his back that is so strong words or any other thing can not describe it. Even his pouch is big and sterile and super clean so that people can ride with him from in his pouch
He has a bad side though, pop his ball if your a man and you will get kicked like a normal kangaroo by him, although sometimes they’ll let him kick them if they misbehave.
he loves the ladies too but if one of them pops his ball, they’ll let him also kick and whip them if they misbehave.
Other than that, he hates when both males and females are left out of bouncing fun, so he also gives any bouncy object to them so they can join in and bounce too!
So the next time you see a kangaroo wearing clothes and a beats headset and bouncing around inviting you to join, you can be sure it’s Djjumpsta!


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

One likes to stay out of everything, has now a wife and a kid 
the other rather stay out of everybody(he's now gone after sacrificing his immortality to revive his gf and then save the multiverse)..
one is just trying to fix a relationship conundrum
the 4th one is almost like God so he's just watching behind the scenes


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> Simply, I always enjoyed three things (4 things because god is number one on that list )
> Numbers 2 3 and 4 are djing, kangaroos and bouncing (especially on giant hopper balls) because of that I created DJ jumpsta, a kangaroo trance dj that isn’t like any other kangaroo Here’s a reference image:
> 
> 
> ...



I like your art style
I could see my fursonas designed by your hand


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Sleep


One of mine did as well, well...he was sleepless since he couldn't rest..now he's..in peace


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 27, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I like your art style
> I could see my fursonas designed by your hand


I didn’t draw him, a friend did lol


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> I didn’t draw him, a friend did lol


tell your friend he's great
And so are you, keep having a nice day


----------



## BackPaw (Jul 27, 2019)

BackPaw works in construction, but tends to get rather whimsical when it comes to following blueprints.  It's rare for the stuff he builds to end up as first intended.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 29, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> tell your friend he's great
> And so are you, keep having a nice day


Thanks!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 30, 2019)

Arthur is a carpenter that lives on the White cliffs of Scotland with his boyfriend


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

Fight, take care of his child, look after a place to settle his home 
or just wonders where to "space-out"


----------



## Arnak (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky is a bounty Hunter

Arnak is an ancient sorcerer

Aika is a goofy Hawaiian native

They're different, but they're my babies


----------



## pediachnid (Aug 7, 2019)

cant really get a job due to being too small to use a phone, mainly just does passive mosquito controll


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 7, 2019)

Seth used to be a scribe at a temple until one day a demon bonded to him. Since the temple tends to look down on that sort of thing he's now on the run from the High Guard as a heretic


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 7, 2019)

I imagine her being kind of like a "Wildfräulein", a magical female being often found in or near forests. Helping those who are in need, rarely approaching them but generally acting warm and friendly towards everyone. Just don't try to upset her.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 7, 2019)

Book hoarder. Fearsome librarian of doooom!
She likes to say "Kindle is my middle name".


----------

